# 98 Jetta Transmission Code?



## KenSIvIith (Oct 21, 2005)

I recently pulled my 98 2.0 Jetta's transmission. I'm trying to replace it but I'm looking for some information on what exact transmission will fit back in. Anything from a mk3 jetta/golf 2.0? or should i be looking for a specific code?


----------



## Broke (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: 98 Jetta Transmission Code? (KenSIvIith)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KenSIvIith* »_I recently pulled my 98 2.0 Jetta's transmission. I'm trying to replace it but I'm looking for some information on what exact transmission will fit back in. Anything from a mk3 jetta/golf 2.0? or should i be looking for a specific code?

You ideally want anything from a MK3 2.0L car, the trans codes will be AMC, CHE, and DFQ. Any of those will be a direct replacement for what came in the car.
MK2 trans (1985-1992) will work, but the ratios, the flange sizes for the axles, the reverse switch, and the input shaft size might all be different than what you have now, so ideally a MK3 2.0L donor, then a MK2 trans (16V trans are a closer fit to the MK3 trans), and I wouldn't bother looking at MK1 trans as a donor, they're older, they might not fit depending on the trans code, and they'll be harder to find than newer trans.
If you end up finding a MK2 trans, I have pages that cover how to change the flanges, how to wire the reverse switch, and a listing for the ratios of each code on pages on the site in my sig http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KenSIvIith (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: 98 Jetta Transmission Code? (Broke)*

I was told that I have an AMC transmission that was taken out of the car, but that a DFQ or CHE box may not fit due to an axle being too short? I just want to make sure i buy the right thing. Im currently looking at a transmission out of a 94 golf 2.0L. That should fit, direct swap?
Thank you for the speedy response.


----------



## Broke (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: 98 Jetta Transmission Code? (KenSIvIith)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KenSIvIith* »_I was told that I have an AMC transmission that was taken out of the car, but that a DFQ or CHE box may not fit due to an axle being too short?

That's not correct as far as I am aware. All 020 trans are the same distance between flanges as far as I am aware, and VW used different length drive axles on the various models of car (MK3 cars have slightly longer axles than MK2 cars, but the 020 boxes in them share the same width dimensions).
The AMC, CHE, and DFQ trans are 100% identical as far as I can tell (save for a few small running design changes internally mid-code), the only difference in them being the time period VW used them.
First MK3 cars from 1993 got the AMC a few years, then a few years the CHE was used, and then the majority of them seem to be DFQ, as they used that code until the end in 99.
They are 100% direct swaps for each other, nothing is different between them, they all 3 were only used in MK3 2.0L cars.

_Quote, originally posted by *KenSIvIith* »_Im currently looking at a transmission out of a 94 golf 2.0L. That should fit, direct swap?

That should fit, and will likely be the same AMC code, maybe CHE, but at any rate, if it has one of those codes, it'll bolt right in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KenSIvIith (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: 98 Jetta Transmission Code? (Broke)*

My mechanic claims to have spoken to VW and is telling me that only an AMC transmission will fit 100% swap. You are now the second person that has told me otherwise. 
Is there a connector that may be on a different side? The axles is definitely the same? Is there in any way anything that could be different for any reason at all?
I know this may seem like a reiteration but i want to make sure i have the right information before i go asking questions. 
Thank you again for the quick response.


----------



## Broke (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: 98 Jetta Transmission Code? (KenSIvIith)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KenSIvIith* »_My mechanic claims to have spoken to VW and is telling me that only an AMC transmission will fit 100% swap. You are now the second person that has told me otherwise. 

Your mechanic has been told wrong by VW, that's all. There is nothing different about them. Nothing I can think of, and certainly not anything to prevent it from being used. 
There have simply been FAR too many people over the years that I have given the same advice to that have completed the swaps without any issues for there to be something so different as to prevent it from being used.
Ideally someone who is telling your mechanic it won't work has knowledge of WHY. I suspect he is looking at a screen, your car came with "xxx" and it needs exactly that. OK for warranty process or something maybe, but truth be told, the MK3 2.0L trans are exactly the same as each other.

_Quote, originally posted by *KenSIvIith* »_Is there a connector that may be on a different side? The axles is definitely the same? Is there in any way anything that could be different for any reason at all?

When I rebuild them, I use the same part numbers and parts from VW in each of the codes. Nothing I can think of is different, and if there is something, it is extremely minor.
The only connector is the reverse switch and speedo, the speedo will be swapped form one trans to the other, so that's the same, and the reverse switch will be the same, VW only used 2 types, and they are easy enough to make either one work, but the 3 MK3 code trans all use the same switch.

_Quote, originally posted by *KenSIvIith* »_I know this may seem like a reiteration but i want to make sure i have the right information before i go asking questions.

It would be easier for the other guy to say what is different than for me to list what is the same








See if you can get any more info on specifically what the problem is, or possibly even a general area of the trans the problem could be at.


----------



## KenSIvIith (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: 98 Jetta Transmission Code? (Broke)*

I called my mechanic today and told him that the three different coded transmissions should be 100% swapable. 
He responded with "There is a reason this box is in this car"
Says he called his VW parts supplier and they told him all this. 
Claims I will have performance issues, possible check engine lights(its a vw i already have that), axel differences (flange/length differences), ratio issues, plus issue on top of the box for the computer? Are any of these valid? 

I'm looking at 400 in labor either way, the box reman(AMC) is 1225, a reman CHE/DFQ is 850, and i can get a used CHE or DFQ for 350 used

Why is this AMC box more expensive?


----------



## Broke (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: 98 Jetta Transmission Code? (KenSIvIith)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KenSIvIith* »_He responded with "There is a reason this box is in this car"

Which means he has no better answer.

_Quote, originally posted by *KenSIvIith* »_Says he called his VW parts supplier and they told him all this. 

So he doesn't know, but was told...

_Quote, originally posted by *KenSIvIith* »_Claims I will have performance issues, possible check engine lights(its a vw i already have that), axel differences (flange/length differences), ratio issues, plus issue on top of the box for the computer? Are any of these valid?

...and yet he knows enough to tell you what it will do. Interesting.
Performance issues how? He won't be able to say. There is absolutely NO input from the trans to the engine management, period. Nothing. The ONLY electrical connectors in the trans are the reverse switch (the small simple style no less, 2-terminal, just a push button switch), and the speedo sender, which in the MK2 was a simple cable driven affair, but in the MK3 they went to an electronic signal speedo, and thus there is no cable, just the wires. The sender is spun, how fast determines how high the needle in the speedo climbs. That's it. Nothing else to affect timing, intake, exhaust, no position sensors, nothing.
Total and complete nonsense. There will be zero performance gain or loss, unless the trans being fit is damaged (performance loss) or has been fitted with an $800 LSD and nobody is aware (performance gain). Other than those things, it's just another MK3 020 trans.
There is nothing to activate a check engine light from the trans, at all. Have a look for something.









As far as the axles, all MK3 2.0L trans use 100mm flanges. VW only used 2 sizes of flanges... 90mm and 100mm. They swap easily enough back and forth, I have a page on the site in my sig showing how, but it doesn't matter, as all MK3 cars used 100mm CV joints, and thus, 100mm output flanges.
There is no difference in the width bewteen the flanges (which would affect the axle length), the parts are 100% the same. I have used MK2 parts in MK3 trans rebuilds, and vice versa. I order parts by part number, and the same part is used in all 3 codes (and codes form the early 80's as well). There will be zero issues with the axles. They'll simply bolt in.
They've got identical ratios (check any chart to verify) in all 3 codes of MK3 trans. Nothing at all special about them in the least.
The part about a computer on the box.... I have no clue. I can see the rest of the stuff, how it could be plausible, but there is no computer anything with an 020 trans. Nothing mounts on top of them. I don't know what he is on about with that statement.
At any rate, the mechanic has no clue, which is OK, but then to start making things up, or not even bothering to have a look, that's just lame on his part. Find another mechanic.
It's not hard at all to look up the ratios on a trans.

_Quote, originally posted by *KenSIvIith* »_I'm looking at 400 in labor either way, the box reman(AMC) is 1225, a reman CHE/DFQ is 850, and i can get a used CHE or DFQ for 350 used

Why is this AMC box more expensive? 


Perhaps it is the fact the AMC wasn't used for very long, thus cores with that code are harder to come by.... that's about the only explanation I have for the increase in price for what is the exact same thing. Almost $400 more for an AMC over a DFQ or CHE.... that's just laughable to me.
If it were me, I'd want to know WHO was rebuilding the box, then I'd want to know WHAT was being replaced exactly. That's good loot. I charge $300 labor plus parts for 020 rebuilds, and I think I'm on the high side of pricing. Max in parts will be $700 or so, and that's everything but the case, gears, shafts, and hubs. Everything else is replaced.
I suspect in those trans you're being offered, it was a very minimal "rebuild" with the taper bearings, a seal kit, and maybe the sync rings being changed.
$850 isn't bad, a little high if only a few items were replaced, but $1225 is high unless it is fully rebuilt with almost all new wearable parts, and looking freshy-new (media blasted casing).
$350 used is an OK price, you can beat it, but it isn't out of the world expensive. You can hunt around on the classified boards here for something used, and can probably find something under $350 used. 
If you desire a performance change, find a MK2 16V trans, codes AGB and 2Y. They are closer and more "sporty" ratios than the MK3 trans, they use the same 24mm input shaft (you can keep your Mk3 clutch parts) and depending on which 16V code you find, it might even have the same reverse switch. If not, it is a simple 2-wire splice to make the other style switch work your lights... not an issue at all.
The 16V trans will also have 100mm flanges on them, just like the MK3 trans do.
You'll get increased acceleration, but also increased fuel consumption as a trade. On my Ratios page, at the bottom, I have a link to the GearUp! calculator to use for checking engine RPM and MPH when comparing 2 trans ratios. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'd find the cheapest and most easily available from these codes (AMC, CHE, DFQ, AGB, and 2Y) and install it.








If it comes right down to it, give me the number to the VW guy he is speaking to, I'll call and ask what they think is different between the AMC and any other MK3 trans code.


----------



## Broke (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: 98 Jetta Transmission Code? (KenSIvIith)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KenSIvIith* »_Why is this AMC box more expensive? 


To expand on the dates of use from VW for the codes, I dug out some factory info about them, these are the dates for the euro market, so it won't match our dates exactly, but it shows how long each code was used:
AMC - Oct 91 thru Aug 92
CHE - Aug 92 thru May 96
DFQ - May 96 thru the end of the MK3 cars, in 1999.
They used the AMC for 9 months, and then went to the CHE and used it for 3 years and 9 months, then used the DFQ for about 3 years.


----------



## KenSIvIith (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: 98 Jetta Transmission Code? (Broke)*

Thank you so much for the help. 
I called a couple of junkyards who assured me that their books indicate all three codes AMC CHE and DFQ are completely interchangeable as entire units. Their internal parts may be slightly different but that does not effect me in this case. 
I BELIEVE there is in fact a fourth model the DFN which is different than the others, just in case you were interested. 
I think I am going with the $350 used trans, its easy to get to for me
plus 250 for them to take it out and diagnose plus 150 to put the "new" one back in. Everything else I'm finding in yards around here are $500+, but there are a few more to call in the AM. 
You were tons of help, I cannot thank you enough.


----------



## Broke (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: 98 Jetta Transmission Code? (KenSIvIith)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KenSIvIith* »_I called a couple of junkyards who assured me that their books indicate all three codes AMC CHE and DFQ are completely interchangeable as entire units.
























_Quote, originally posted by *KenSIvIith* »_I BELIEVE there is in fact a fourth model the DFN which is different than the others, just in case you were interested. 

APW, DFN, and CHB are all MK3 codes, but not 2.0L, they are in the 1.8L MK3 cars.
ATH, CHD, and DFP are MK3 1.9L diesel codes.








There IS a supposed 4th MK3 2.0L code, but I have never personally seen it. It is DGD.

_Quote, originally posted by *KenSIvIith* »_I think I am going with the $350 used trans, its easy to get to for me
plus 250 for them to take it out and diagnose plus 150 to put the "new" one back in. Everything else I'm finding in yards around here are $500+, but there are a few more to call in the AM. 

The other yards will be about the same price then, that's high for used, but that area might just cost that. You might find in Tucson AZ the yards want $100 for a used 020, around here they are $200-$300 last I checked (ages ago)
I'm glad you've got it sorted out now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KenSIvIith (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: 98 Jetta Transmission Code? (Broke)*

Hello agian, 
Yesterday i picked up the CHE transmission that i plan on replacing my original AMC with.
Upon first inspection they seem identical, but the bell housing is slightly different, it seems my original bell housing has an extra pin hole that the new CHE transmission does not have . Also i notices that my bell housing says 02k and the new CHE says 020. Can i just switch the bell housing? or will this CHE bell housing also fit. I ask because i do not have the car with me and i cant get to it till Monday. I wanted to know if i should try to switch the bell housing today in order to save me some time on Monday. Also if i am going to attempt to make the switch should i know anything specific about getting the bell housing off of the transmission. 

Thank you.


----------



## Broke (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: 98 Jetta Transmission Code? (KenSIvIith)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KenSIvIith* »_it seems my original bell housing has an extra pin hole that the new CHE transmission does not have

The extra hole on your original case should be an un-used hole. If it is the one I am thinking of, it is a hole between the starter and the top of the trans. That's used for engines smaller than 1.8L, like the 1.6L citi models in the UK or europe.

_Quote, originally posted by *KenSIvIith* »_Also i notices that my bell housing says 02k and the new CHE says 020. 

02K is another 020 type used in europe to fit more engine applications. The 02K is essentially an 020 that has more mounting applications.

_Quote, originally posted by *KenSIvIith* »_Can i just switch the bell housing? or will this CHE bell housing also fit. 

The CHE will fit








At most the small pieces of 'engine tin' shield that are between the trans and engine might need modified (a hole made in the shield) to bolt to the trans, but I don't think it will need that.
The bellhousing can be swapped. It would require essentially a full rebuild, with bearing preloads being set and adjusted for both sets of taper bearings, and the trans would need completely stripped apart









_Quote, originally posted by *KenSIvIith* »_I wanted to know if i should try to switch the bell housing today in order to save me some time on Monday. Also if i am going to attempt to make the switch should i know anything specific about getting the bell housing off of the transmission.

You'll need more time than that, but if you ever do attempt the procedure, I have 020 Teardown and Rebuild pages on the site on my sig that shows how http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Broke at 12:22 PM 1-11-2009_


----------



## KenSIvIith (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: 98 Jetta Transmission Code? (Broke)*

Here is the original AMC transmission, I have circled the holes I'm talking about. 

Here is the New CHE.


I don't know if that's what you're talking about.


----------



## Broke (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: 98 Jetta Transmission Code? (KenSIvIith)*

In your first pic, the circled holes don't look used, and actually look plugged or not fully drilled out?
In the 2nd pic, it looks like they match the used holes in your 1st pic.
The shield mounting bolt holes also look the same along the bottom of the bellhousing, so there shouldn't be any issue there.








That one there just about the starter area in your first pic is the one used on engines smaller than 1.8L.


----------



## POS95jettaauto (Aug 11, 2011)

*Help me too please*

i am having a problem finding a auto trans code that matches 
can anyone help me decode this sticker that i got out the trunk
V.I.N. *^*^&*^$#$#$%&
N.I.V. JETTA III GL 4 PTAS AUT 47
TYPE 1H2303
eng. code/ trans code EM APE

paint#/interior LG6R EZV


----------



## Broke (Aug 13, 2001)

POS95jettaauto said:


> eng. code/ trans code EM APE


APE is the trans code.
It is a 4 speed auto box.
ETKA shows it being used in the 90-91 Corrado and Passat cars, so I would start with those models.

A post in the Auto Trans forum might get more info on what other codes will work to replace the APE.:thumbup:


----------



## kevinjb3 (Sep 8, 2010)

*trans*

You will be looking for a code on the trans. It should be something like CHE or DFG. It should also be in the owners manual or in your maintaince book


----------



## jetta9990 (Jul 5, 2012)

i know this thread is a bit old lol 3 years but i ws wondering if Broke could help me out. i have a 99 vw gl jetta my trani went out and im not sure what other trans will be a simple swap my transmission code is czm hope to hear from you soon


----------

